# Snack crackers!



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheezits are the bomb, but I do love saltines with soup, or with butter on them, and Ritz crackers are awesome with cheese and sausage on them.

Now that I think about it, I think I slightly prefer Triscuits for cheese/sausage foundations.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 4, 2013)

they make a new zesty triscuit that's pretty good


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2013)

I like unsalted saltines with wispride port wine cheese.

Cheezits are great but you can only eat so many before they're overwheling.

Everything tastes better when it sits on a Ritz, especially CheezWhiz! Come on you know you love it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Easy cheese is da bomb, but I gave up on it because it is nearly four bucks a can here. It is awesome sammiched betwixt two Pringle's.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2013)

triscuits plain orginal kind rock...we have tried the flavored kind and were disappointed. all menationed previously are good and wheat thins are good too it all depends on the kind of mood as they all have diffferent textures


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 4, 2013)

^I used to eat that directly from the can as a kid.

Cheezit's are the bomb and Cheese Nips are imposters! Plain triscuits aren't worth eating, but their flavored ones are pretty good. There's a lady here in the office that doesn't like Ritz crackers and I asked her if she was an alien. Everyone knows that all humans love Ritz crackers!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I snack on fruits and vegetables.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Club crackers are awesome. So buttery.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2013)

I do not lke flavored Triscuits at all.

Yes, Cheese Nips are a poor imposter of Cheezits, but Lance Gold-n-Chee is a pretty good cheesy cracker.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I do not lke flavored Triscuits at all.
> 
> Yes, Cheese Nips are a poor imposter of Cheezits, but Lance Gold-n-Chee is a pretty good cheesy cracker.


I haven't seen Gold-n-Chee in a while, and they are normally in vending machines. But anytime I can support a local company like Lance is great.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2013)

What about Chicken in a Biskit? There was a time when I really liked them, but I don't think I've eaten one in years.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the fishies because they are sooooo delicious! Oh wait, I was channeling my 2yo there.

I really love Ritz. I have been known to make a meal out of ritz and peanut butter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2013)

I got some Goldfish for Christmas. They didn't last the next day, poor things.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 4, 2013)

We have to buy the big economy size. I swear one of these days that girl is going to turn orange from Goldfish and sweet potatoes.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 4, 2013)

Pepper Jack Cheez Its FTW, but I can't find them around here any more. I can't put those things down.

I love Town House as well. Better than Ritz.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you forgetting wheat thins? These can be pretty good on occasion...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Calbee brand shrimp chips! You're not for real Asian unless you were raised on these.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 4, 2013)

Ymz, I'm not Asian, but I've never heard of those


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2013)

Sundried Tomato What Thins have gotten me through many a road trip over the years. I also eat unsalted top Saltines by the sleeve full.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ritz crackers with Nutella... can't get much better than that


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2013)

> Tits doesn't even belong on the list, you know. It's such a friendly sounding word...It sounds like a snack doesn't it? Yes, I know, it is, right. But I don't mean the sexist snack, I mean, New Nabisco Tits. The new Cheese Tits, and Corn Tits and Pizza Tits, Sesame Tits Onion Tits, Tater Tits, Yeah. Betcha can't eat just one.


----------



## guitarjamman (Jan 7, 2013)

+



= heaven


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 7, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Calbee brand shrimp chips! You're not for real Asian unless you were raised on these.





Judowolf PE said:


> Ymz, I'm not Asian, but I've never heard of those


Probably no loss there. Mr. YMZ (who self-identifies as a cracker) doesn't care for them.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 7, 2013)

+



+



= FTW


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't get Tillamook in this neck of the woods, but that stuff is good.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought this was a command topic. SNACK, CRACKER! And I was all, "Okay, okay!"

Cheez-its are heaven.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Crackers love cheez.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

lol...yes, we do!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 8, 2013)

My "snack locker" at work is seriously cracka lackin'


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 8, 2013)

^^Madagascar reference... Nice! :appl:


----------

